# Beau



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are some recent pictures. :]
recently: beau won an event ending on the score of 29 with his leaser. He is now moving up a level in October. I jumped beau the highest i've jumped to date, it was 3"9 possibly higher. And we've just been having fun. Beau has now placed top 3 in his last 3 shows. :]









^he looks so red! haha








^through water at the event








^last fence on xc 








^ me and beau in a hunter show from a while ago, very little, took 3rd. 








^excuse my horrible eq..








:]








^ those planks are so trippyy. haha








kisses <3








i love him. :] he's smiling. :]]








so cute








lil oxer








getting there..








biggish








3"9 ! :]

and there they are. :]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beau Beau!! Hi Amanda! It is Dani and Romeo!!!

Beau is looking great!! I love him!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, you have got quite a horse there. What a nice jumper! Is he a thoroughbred?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG, Beau Beau! Yall are looking fab Amanda! Keep up the good work, and congrats on the level up!


----------



## Light Bright (Aug 28, 2008)

<3 

He's so amazing Amanda, I'm so proud of how great he's doing. Such a stunner :]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beau is BEAUtiful!  :lol: Great pictures!


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Aww, you and Beau look SOOOOO good, Manda! =DDD
Oh, and that lady, the Through Autumns Lens lady, she took pictures for me at my first show at Mark West. =)
You guys look fantaaasstiiccc, that's great. <333


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome pictures!! I really love that water pic, with the water splashed up behind Beau!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Why thank you everyone! it took us 2 years to get this confident with each other and really click, but it was well worth the wait. :]

he is indeed a TB such a steriotypical TB too, the highest withers, ever with the longest legs, i should get a picture of him do a little extenxion just the slightest extension he whips it out. but its h3ll to sit. haha


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

you and Beau Beau look amazing! =D Keep up the good work! =]


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures! You guys look wonderful.
Congrats on the wins!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Go Beau Beau!  That 3'9 jump is crazy insane. Wow. You guys are always a great pair to see.


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks!
yeah the jump scared the crap outta me, but actually jumping it wasn't bad at all, it's an actual height beau has to put effort in. And he jumped it easily. :] i can't wait to see how heigh he can really go!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some great pics. Really looks like he enjoys his job. He looks like a sweet horse.


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks. :] yeah he's a sweet boy.
he currently has 3/4 legs swollen.. but not lame what-so-ever. :roll: :?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

He's cute! A few of my friends were at Woodside


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks.
oh cool! what levels? :]


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

AMANDA!!!
its caroline from UHB!!! ahh Beau looks amazing!!! oh jeez i have missed you two<33


----------

